# Who Is That Girl in The DirecTv Ad?



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Who is that girl in the latest DirecTv commercial where she is talking about buying a new HD flat screen but needs an HD box from DirecTv? She is very easy on the eyes and the set is very clean and sharp. I like it. If someone already brought this commercial up in a Thread I apologize. If not I can't believe no one is talking about it.


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

No one cares about the commercial. That's why we have a DVR so we don't have to watch the dumb commercials.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

she is pretty cute...


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah she's fairly attractive, probably not hot enough to dedicate a thread to her though.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

IMHO... the commercial caters to a _very_ small crowd though... i think most people realize that you need an HD source to watch HD... not just an HDTV... but like i said... as least she's cute... :sure:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> IMHO... the commercial caters to a _very_ small crowd though... i think most people realize that you need an HD source to watch HD... not just an HDTV... but like i said... as least she's cute... :sure:


Saw a study yesterday that said 50% of the people that have purchased HD TVs don't have an HD source...so the ad may really be aimed at a potentially large audience.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

AirRocker said:


> IMHO... the commercial caters to a _very_ small crowd though... i think most people realize that you need an HD source to watch HD... not just an HDTV... but like i said... as least she's cute... :sure:


I actually just had an argument with my father-in-law about this the other day. He was telling me he was looking into buying an HDTV so he could have HD. Right now he has E* with an 18" dish so I started telling him he would need to switch out his equipment to get HD and he quickly disagreed. I think many people think once they buy an HDTV they're set. Also many people are confused about the digital switchover and think they have to have an HDTV or their TV's will go dark next January..:lol:


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ken S said:


> Saw a study yesterday that said 50% of the people that have purchased HD TVs don't have an HD source...so the ad may really be aimed at a potentially large audience.


Yep..Absolutely agree..


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Saw a study yesterday that said 50% of the people that have purchased HD TVs don't have an HD source...so the ad may really be aimed at a potentially large audience.


oh... well... maybe so then... :lol:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's the article if you're interested http://www.businesswire.com/portal/...d=news_view&newsId=20080325005833&newsLang=en


----------



## Chapper (Jul 31, 2007)

In what channel is that ad?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

scott72 said:


> I actually just had an argument with my father-in-law about this the other day. He was telling me he was looking into buying an HDTV so he could have HD. Right now he has E* with an 18" dish so I started telling him he would need to switch out his equipment to get HD and he quickly disagreed. I think many people think once they buy an HDTV they're set. Also many people are confused about the digital switchover and think they have to have an HDTV or their TV's will go dark next January..:lol:


I know what you mean, I had a debate with a coworker who said she had D* and got HD with the round dish. I informed her that she did not, and she adamently disagreed, siting that on her local FOX and CBS when watching football it said "In HD"......I tried telling her that simply meant that it was available on their digital channel, but soon realized it was a dead point:lol: For those who "think" they are looking at HD, when they are not, would pass out when they actually saw HD


----------



## Mocco71 (Jan 13, 2007)

Button Pusher said:


> Who is that girl in the latest DirecTv commercial where she is talking about buying a new HD flat screen but needs an HD box from DirecTv? She is very easy on the eyes and the set is very clean and sharp. I like it. If someone already brought this commercial up in a Thread I apologize. If not I can't believe no one is talking about it.


Very Very nice. However, she's no Tanya Memme from the D* help channel from a few years ago.


----------



## Chapper (Jul 31, 2007)

What´s her name?


----------



## rotohead (Nov 29, 2007)

Mocco71 said:


> Very Very nice. However, she's no Tanya Memme from the D* help channel from a few years ago.


+1


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Was said commercial in HD?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Mavrick said:


> Was said commercial in HD?


i believe it was...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> Was said commercial in HD?


Yes.


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

Yes, the commercial was in HD. Decent commercial, even if the "room" was a little unbelievable. The chick was semi-hot...don't know her name, though. I guess we can just call her "Semi-hot Chick in the New DirecTV HD commercial".


----------



## Chapper (Jul 31, 2007)

Is this girl we are asking for???

Kelly King

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2140611/


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

Yeah, that looks like her.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

pete4192 said:


> Yeah, that looks like her.


if you consider her "semi-hot"... i wanna see who you think is really hot... :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> if you consider her "semi-hot"... i wanna see who you think is really hot... :lol:


seriously! those are some high standards.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> IMHO... the commercial caters to a _very_ small crowd though... i think most people realize that you need an HD source to watch HD... not just an HDTV... but like i said... as least she's cute... :sure:


You'd be surprised as to how many big screens/HD TVs are only being fed a SD source. It's sad.

The best ones are the cable switchovers. They have a HD TV, a HD box, but its hooked up via coax ch 3/4.  :eek2:


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Chapper said:


> Is this girl we are asking for???
> 
> Kelly King
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2140611/


That is her! How'd you find her?


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> if you consider her "semi-hot"... i wanna see who you think is really hot... :lol:





tcusta00 said:


> seriously! those are some high standards.


I agree on both counts. Unless you just don't like Brunettes and just like Blondes or some other types.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Chapper said:


> Is this girl we are asking for???
> 
> Kelly King
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2140611/


I don't recall seeing the commercial, but she's hot!


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> seriously! those are some high standards.


Yes but question is if "They're real, and they're spectacular!"


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

Do you all remember the original DTV Girl, Tanya.........


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

Button Pusher said:


> I agree on both counts. Unless you just don't like Brunettes and just like Blondes or some other types.


Semi-hot chick on the new DirecTV commercial = semi-hot

Marissa Miller = I'dthinkaboutleavingmywife-hot


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

The legs that just keep on giving it is the only commericial I watch and watch and watch.

I agree Tanya was better though


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> The legs that just keep on giving it is the only commericial I watch and watch and watch.
> 
> I agree Tanya was better though


Those are some great legs and they are in HD!

I believe this is her also:


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> I don't recall seeing the commercial, but she's hot!


Watch the NCAA Men's Basketball tonight and you should see the commercial.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Button Pusher said:


> Those are some great legs and their in HD!
> 
> I believe this is her also:


Yes legs in HD are always a good thing as long as they are great legs. I believe that is her in the video.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Mocco71 said:


> Very Very nice. However, she's no Tanya Memme from the D* help channel from a few years ago.


Tanya's still on TV on "Sell This House" on A&E ....
http://www.aetv.com/sell_this_house/index.jsp


----------



## rabit ears (Nov 18, 2005)

Button Pusher said:


> Who is that girl in the latest DirecTv commercial where she is talking about buying a new HD flat screen but needs an HD box from DirecTv? She is very easy on the eyes and the set is very clean and sharp. I like it. If someone already brought this commercial up in a Thread I apologize. If not I can't believe no one is talking about it.


That's not a girl, that's a woman :grin: and if you don't know the difference you're spending way too much time in the forums :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

pete4192 said:


> Semi-hot chick on the new DirecTV commercial = semi-hot
> 
> Marissa Miller = I'dthinkaboutleavingmywife-hot


:lol:

ok... i'll give you that... marissa miller is pretty smokin hot... but i think the new girl is pretty dam hot too... much better than the tanya girl anyway... IMHO


----------



## Mocco71 (Jan 13, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Tanya's still on TV on "Sell This House" on A&E ....
> http://www.aetv.com/sell_this_house/index.jsp


Yep - just don't watch it in A&E HD or she gets "stretch-o-visioned"


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

rabit ears said:


> That's not a girl, that's a woman :grin: and if you don't know the difference you're spending way too much time in the forums :lol:


You are right! That is a mistake on my part,she is definately a woman!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I'd hit it.


and by "hit it"... he means the volume button so that he can clearly hear the informative commercial... :grin:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> and by "hit it"... he means the volume button so that he can clearly hear the informative commercial... :grin:


Clearly!!  :lol:


----------



## LostnSpace (Mar 27, 2008)

One thing I know for sure.... My wife doesn't look like that. But don't tell her I said that.

Take Care


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> if you consider her "semi-hot"... i wanna see who you think is really hot... :lol:


I could show you, but I'd be banned for sure.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Button Pusher said:


> Who is that girl in the latest DirecTv commercial where she is talking about buying a new HD flat screen but needs an HD box from DirecTv? She is very easy on the eyes and the set is very clean and sharp. I like it. If someone already brought this commercial up in a Thread I apologize. If not I can't believe no one is talking about it.


Somehow I don't recall ever seeing that commercial. Can you post a picture still from it? I probably skipped right over the commercial using my DVR.


----------



## ziltomil (Jan 14, 2008)

Who is the woman from the DirecTV 60 seconds commercial?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

LostnSpace said:


> One thing I know for sure.... My wife doesn't look like that. But don't tell her I said that.
> 
> Take Care


Yeah, time to clear your history, change your username, renew your IP address and disavow all knowledge of this site, LostnSpace. :lol:


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

AirRocker said:


> if you consider her "semi-hot"... i wanna see who you think is really hot... :lol:


Erin Andrews.. 
http://images.google.com/images?q=e...=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7DKUS&um=1


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

What are commercials??


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

scott72 said:


> Erin Andrews..
> http://images.google.com/images?q=e...=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7DKUS&um=1


I like Erin too but it would have been better if she hadn't come from Gator land!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Button Pusher said:


> I like Erin too but it would have been better if she hadn't come from Gator land!


I don't think I have a problem with that.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

wasn't there a miss america winner years before tanya. i'm thinking 98-99 she had long straight blondish brown hair.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I don't think I have a problem with that.


It's a sports thing.No self respecting Cats fan could ever be seen with an ex Team Gator dancer. At least not out in public.

I couldn't find a clip of the ad with Kelly in it but I will keep searching. It wasn't ran last night during the NCAA's.DirecTv ran the boardroom commercial that compares them to cable. Note to DirecTv,bring Kelly back!


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

They have her coming off like one of those snobby rich chicks!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

MIMOTech said:


> Do you all remember the original DTV Girl, Tanya.........


She was also on a home selling show although I can't remember the name of it. In one episode she was outside cutting bars off a house with a Sawzall. Talk about hot...women using power tools.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> She was also on a home selling show although I can't remember the name of it. In one episode she was outside cutting bars off a house with a Sawzall. Talk about hot...women using power tools.


Sell This House.

There was also one great episode where Tanya made the huge mistake of wearing a pretty short skirt, they were doing the show with a father and his 14 year son. That kid (quite rightly) was following Tanya around like superglue. :lol:

edit: I think it might be episode #44


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Mocco71 said:


> Very Very nice. However, she's no Tanya Memme from the D* help channel from a few years ago.


Exactly! I was just about to say that...


----------

